# audiocd+kscd



## Cstar (2. Februar 2003)

ok, mir ist es jetzt gelungen mithilfe von alsa audio-dateien abzuspielen...
wie steht es aber mit audio-cds?
Zuerst hab ich vergeblich versucht die cds zu mounten; dann ich mir aber ein kleines programm in die Hände gekommen (kscd !).
Hier wird zwar (wie am cdrom laufwerk und bei der zeitangabe in kscd) die audiocd abgespielt; jedoch kommt kein ton aus der kiste!?

 AUßERDEM: wieso wird bei kscd no matching freedb entry found angezeigt? Wie kann ich den fehler beheben? Ist das die ursache?

mit alsamixer hab ich auch die lautstärke (überall, soweit möglich) hochgedreht... hat aber immer noch nichts geholfen! 
thx


----------



## melmager (4. Februar 2003)

dann schraub mal dein pc auf und schau mal nach ob 
überhaupt die audioleitung vom cd-rom zur soundkarte
vorhanden ist (und natürlich auch angeschlossen  )


----------

